# الكفار في المسيحية



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

هل يوجد مايسمى كفار بالنسبة للمسيحيين ؟؟؟
هل تم ذكر كلمة كافر في العهد الجديد؟؟؟ و في اي غرض كانت ؟
يعني و لمحة عن من هم الكفار في العهد الجديد بليييييييييييييييز


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

مفيش حاجة اسمها كافر فى المسيحية 

احنا عندنا .. مؤمن او غير مؤمن


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يناير 2010)

اعتقد ان فى مصطلح اسمه غير المؤمنين


----------



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

طيب يا جماعة انا عارف الكلام ده والله بس عاوز ادلة لاني بدرسها 

انا مسيحي ارثوذوكسي و عارف انو فيه غير مؤمن او مؤمن او كما يقولون خاطئ عارف 

انا بحاجة الى ايات و ادلة و كلام اعمق اذا ممكن يعني حد يفهمني انا عاوز ايه


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

ساقول لك رأي الشخصي في الموضوع :
كلمة (كافر) او (كفر ) ليست عربية الاصل 
اعتقد انها خارجة عن الاصل العبري ( كفر ) وهي التي اشتقت منها الانجليزية Cover
الكلمة في اصلها هو ان الخاطيء عندما يأتي بالذبيحة ويرش الدم عليه منها 
فما تفعله هذه الذبيحة هي انها تعمل (تكفير ) او Cover او ( تغطي ) الخاطيء عن دينونة الله 
الى ان يأتي المسيح الذي عمله الفدائي ( يغفر الخطية ) .

فكل اعمال ( التكفير ) في العهد القديم كانت رمز في انتظار التحقيق بالغفران .

نرجع لموضوع كلمة ( كافر ) او (كفر ) في اللغة العربية ، هي اخذت الكلمة العبرية ، واستخدمت نفس المعنى ولكن ليس لنفس الهدف .

فالاسلام يقول ان (الكافر ) او ( الكفر ) هو من يغطي على الحقيقة .

يارب اكون افدتك .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

طحبوشي ازيك شكلك معصب يا زلمعه شوي

بص انا معرفش لسه قاموس مصطلحات المسيحيه اوي بس اعتقد انه فيه مهرطق و فيه غير مؤمن او ملحد غير كدا لا يوجد

حتي بولس استخدم لفظ غير مؤمنين من ذوقه

لان االفاظ الاخري منفره جدا و احنا مش بنهاجم حد

ارجو ردي يكون ساعد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

سوري لا يوجد ايديت


----------



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا ابن الملك صديقي الصدوق و شكرا يا شمس الحق حبيبي و شكرا يا تروث اختي انتم رائعين 

حبيبي الغالي الي بحترمك جدا نيومان شكرا 

بس هل يوجد كلمة كفار او كفر في العهد الجديد و في اي ايات ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا على ذوقك ومجاملتك ، المحبة والاحترام متبادل اخي الكريم .




طحبوش قال:


> بس هل يوجد كلمة كفار او كفر في العهد الجديد و في اي ايات ؟؟


 
هو اللي انا كتبته مش بيقول معنى كلمة ( كفر ) في الكتاب ؟؟؟

المعنى لا يختص بالبشر مطلقا في الكتاب المقدس ، المعنى يختص بدم الذبيحة الذي (يكفر ) او (يحجب ) او ( يغطي على ) الخطية ....

الاسلام اخذ الكلمة والمعنى واستخدمه على ( الناس ) !!!

عن دائرة المعارف الكتابية 

*كفَّر - كفَّارة*​ 
*ترد كلمة “كفَِر" ومشتقاتها أكثر من مائة مرة في العهد القديم، والكلمة في العبرية هي “كَفَر" (فهي نفسها في العربية) وكَفَر الشيء (في العبرية وفي العربية أيضاً). ستره وغطَّاه وكفَّر عن السيئة: سترها حتى تصير كأن لم تكن والكفَّار: ما يستغفر به الإثم و" الكُفر": القار الذي تُطلي به السفينة حتى لا ينفذ إليها الماء. وأول مرة وردت فيها الكلمة العبرية "كَفَر" في الكتاب المقدس، جاءت في أمر الرب لنوح: “أصنع لنفسك فلكاً·· وتطليه من داخل ومن خارج بالقار (تك 6:14) فكلمة تطليه أي تغطيه، هي كَفَر في العبرية: فالكفَّارة هي ما يستر به الإثم والخطية، وقد ترجمت الكلمة في العربية إلى “يستعطف” (تك 32 :20 أم 16 :14) و"يغفر" (كما في تث 21 :8، مز 78 :38، 79 :9...) ويصفح(كما في تث 32 : 13، إرميا 18 :23·· إلخ...) ويستر (أم 16 :6)· *​ 

http://rabelmagd.com/vb/others/Encyclopedia/22/default.htm


----------



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

في العهد قديم وردت و المعنى مفهوم لكن هل توجد الكلمة في العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟

و اذا ممكن ان تورد لي الآية 
اذا غير موجود قلي غير موجود لان ضروري اعرف اذا فقط ذكر الكلمة في العهد الجديد


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> في العهد قديم وردت و المعنى مفهوم لكن هل توجد الكلمة في العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟
> 
> و اذا ممكن ان تورد لي الآية
> اذا غير موجود قلي غير موجود لان ضروري اعرف اذا فقط ذكر الكلمة في العهد الجديد


 

(وَهُوَكَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضاً. )
(1 يوحنا 2: 2)

( فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا )
(1 يوحنا 4: 10)

( مِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُشْبِهَ إِخْوَتَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ رَحِيماً، وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ أَمِيناً فِي مَا لِلَّهِ حَتَّى يُكَفِّرَ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ)
(عبرانيين 2: 17)

لم تأت منفصلة عن المعنى ( يكفر او كفارة للخطايا ) 
ليس لها علاقة بالناس !!!

مع تحياتي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

> 3. وشو هو الي في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد انتم كل سنة بتغيرو الانجيل ولا إيه؟؟


 
ربنا يعينك

يا استاذ العهد القديم هوا التوراه و الجديد هوا الانجيل

حاجه تانيه


----------



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

علي 22 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شو لماذا لاأستطيع أن أكتب أسألتي على اسئله واجوبة المسيحية؟؟؟
> 
> تستطيع ان تكتب
> ...



شكرا يا عزيزي نيومان لقد فهمت تمام دلوقت اقدر اكمل دراستي شكرا ليك و ربنا يقويك 
و انا مش بجامل انا بحترمك جدا 
شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

> 3. وشو هو الي في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد انتم كل سنة بتغيرو الانجيل ولا إيه؟؟


تحذير ... هنا قسم الاسئلة ... يعنى تسأل وتفهم
تحذير .. التلديس بدون ادلة .. جزاءه شطب العضوية
تحذير ... لو اتكلمت بدون دليل تانى .. هاكتب شكوى فيك فى قسم الشكاوى 
كان غيرك اشطر .. وما عرفش يثبت حاجة .. مش عيب واحد زيك .. يضحك عليه المسلمين بهذا الكلام الفارغ


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

علي 22 قال:


> 3. وشو هو الي في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد انتم كل سنة بتغيرو الانجيل ولا إيه؟؟
> أرجو منكم الاجابة ..............
> و سلام عليكم


 
معلش اصل انت مسكين ، محمد ماعندوش كتاب يستشهد بنبؤات الانبياء فيه عن صدق مزاعمه .

العهد القديم ( هو التوراة والمزامير وكتب الانبياء ) كتاب اليهود ، ويحتوي على نبؤات كل الانبياء الذين تنبأوا عن مجيء السيد يسوع المسيح لتتميم البنؤات وتحقيق الخلاص .

العهد الجديد (الانجيل والرسائل والرؤيا )ويحتوي على مافعله السيد المسيح محققا فيه كل النبؤات القديمة .

ولهذا فلنا الفخر ان نجمع كتاب اليهود( العهد القديم ) وكتاب المسيحيين ( العهد الجديد ) في كتاب واحد اسمه ( الكتاب المقدس ) .

اما محمد لانه لم يجد له شرعية او نبؤة واحدة ، فخدع كل اتباعه بالكلام الذي تردده كالببغاء بدون فهم .

الله معك .


----------



## علي 22 (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا طحبوش للإجابة ودلوأتي عرفت شو العهد القديم والعهد الجديد...


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

علي 22 قال:


> بس انك تروح تغلط على النبي محمد ***
> هاد انا ما بردا فيه هيك شوفتني انا غلطط على اي نبي من الانبياء


 
اولا : هل الحقيقة اصبحت غلط واهانة ؟؟؟
محمد ليس له نبؤة واحدة في العهد القديم ( وهذا سبب مزاعمه بالتحريف ) 

ثانيا : اذا كنت تقول بتحريف التوراة والانجيل ما هو الدليل ؟

ثالثا : اذا كنت تقول بالتحريف ، فلماذا تبحث فيه عن نبؤات لمحمد ؟؟

رابعا: اذا كنت لا تعرف ما هو الكتاب المقدس ( بعهديه القديم والحديد ) جاي تتكلم معانا وتعلمنا ما لا نعلمه ا ؟ ، المفروض انك تسأل واحنا نجاوب .

خامسا : نحن نؤمن ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وانت ترفض وتقول لا انسان عادي او نبي عادي ، هذا اهانة لايماننا ، فكيف تزعم انك لم تهين ايماننا ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

علي 22 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا لم اهين عيسى عليه السلام بل أقول لكم انه نبي وليس اله لان الله ليس له أولاد تقعدش تقلي ابه جسديا او روحيا هاد كلام فاضي
> وللمرة الالف بقولك انا لاأهين اي نبي ..
> لانهم انبياء الله وانا أخاف الله فكيف تقول اني اهين الانبياء ..
> وانتم نهينون محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وانا لا ارضي بمثل هدا؟؟؟


 

يا اخ علي يا حبيبي 

انت كلامك كله اهانة لايماننا الذي نصدق فيه كلام المسيح في الانجيل انه الله الظاهر في الجسد .

انت تقول انه ليس كما يقول عن نفسه في الانجيل .

ونحن ايضا نقول محمد نبي كاذب وليس كما يقول في القرآن .

اين الاهانة الان ؟؟؟ 

كما تمارس ايمانك انا امارس ايماني ، اتفقنا ؟؟

المهم من يستطيع اثبات كلامه بالدليل والبرهان .

الله معك .


----------



## نورالطريق (8 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> > ، المفروض انك تسأل واحنا نجاوب
> 
> 
> .
> ...



هل اعطيتني ايه قال فيها يسوع انا الله المتجسد او انا الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

نورالطريق قال:


> هل اعطيتني ايه قال فيها يسوع انا الله المتجسد او انا الله الظاهر في الجسد[/size] ؟؟


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60321


----------



## نورالطريق (8 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60321


انا اشكرك علي الرايط
ولاكن مالذي يمنع المسيح عليه السلام ان يعلنها ويقول بصوت عال اني ان الله الظاهر في الجسد حتي يقطع الطريق علي المشككين 
لانك قدمة لي اشاراة بان يسوع هوا الله الظاهر في الجسد ولم تقدم اثبتات قوطع بتصريح من يسوع


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

نورالطريق قال:


> انا اشكرك علي الرايط
> ولاكن مالذي يمنع المسيح عليه السلام ان يعلنها ويقول بصوت عال اني ان الله الظاهر في الجسد حتي يقطع الطريق علي المشككين
> لانك قدمة لي اشاراة بان يسوع هوا الله الظاهر في الجسد ولم تقدم اثبتات قوطع بتصريح من يسوع


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1776078&postcount=100


----------



## نورالطريق (8 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1776078&postcount=100


 
شكرا مره اخري علي الرابط ولاكن انت استشهدت بيوحنا
*أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟*
*35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ،*
اين الاثبات هنا اتمني ان تحدد لي 
وانا انتظر


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

آسف لا يمكن ان اجيبك هنا 
وضعت لك روابط للردود مرتين ، لانه ممنوع الخروج عن الموضوع الاصلي هنا وعنوانه 
(الكفار في المسيحية ) .

يمكنك مناقشة اي سؤال في الموضوع الخاص به . (احتراما للنظام ) 

تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2010)

مسلم جرئ قال:


> .................
> وشو هو التدليس يا اخ طيب انتم ميشانكم مسيحين *تحالفتم* على هذا العضو لانه مسلم
> هذا غير مقبوووووول


 


*الموضوع عن الكفار في المسيحية *

*شارك بموضوعية ولا تشتت الموضوع *

*وخليك ضيف لطيف وبلاش كلمة تحالفتم نحن لا نتحالف على أحد *


----------

